# Advice on must hikes in the Grand



## MightyKnight (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello! 
I am currently planning a 24 day trip from Lee's to Pearce Ferry and was inquiring some advice on side hikes that should not be missed (already making plans for Nankoweap, Havasu). 

Cheers


----------



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

I did my first trip in june. We did a layover day at across from deer creek. Left one raft up river and did the deer creek to thunder river loop. Might have been the best day hike ive ever been on. My 2 cents.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Stone Creek (RM 1331.8): 2 waterfalls, agave roasting pits

Tapeats Creek/Thunder River (RM 133.7)

Matkatamiba Canyon (RM 147.9): chimney up to amphitheater


----------



## jones boater (Jun 27, 2009)

Tapeats up and over to Deer Creek


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Silver grotto, Nautiloid canyon, Elves chasm, Tapeats/Thunder up and over to Deer creek, Blacktail canyon, Havasu, Unkar ruins, Nankoweap, Tuckup canyon (arch), Matkatamiba, Doll House, and lot's of others but these are my favs. If I had to pick 5 it would be Silver, Nautiloid, Elves, Havasu, and Nankoweap. There are so many other great hikes tho. Almost every camp has some amazing canyon you can hike up and lots of wildlife, cool plants, and great views.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Thunder

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/M21/Thundercopyright.jpg


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

Parashant canyon is one of my favorite hikes when it's not too hot.


----------



## dryfly (Jan 15, 2011)

Plenty of popular short hikes mentioned. For a longer one, I second thunder basin if you can score layover at Deer Creek. At least go to the patio above deer creek and the other falls (King's throne?), but thunder basin is pretty cool if you can go.
Tuck up canyon is another great layover hike. Tough scrambler or rope climb at beginning, but great day hike. Watch out if flash flood potential though.
Good luck...


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

So many hikes and so little time... what time of year is your trip? 25 days sounds like fall-winter-spring. So hiking from layovers may be an option. 

One of the hiking locations I like for options is laying over at either Hotauta, Parkins or Bass (Bass Crossing is too small unless you are a small group) allows hikes east to Evan's Butte, north to Bass Camp and the water in Shinumo, or north west to Fan Island. Granted, my bias is to get up high, maybe half way to the rim, for the ability to look out, up and down. 

A layover at Indian Canyon offers hiking potentials north and south to routes up through the fractured Redwall and onto the west end Esplanade. 

Here's a fun loop hike i just discovered. You can camp at Fence Fault or Sandpile and hike up to through the fractured Redwall to the Redwall top. There is a very nice trail heading downriver along the Redwall top a mile to intercept the South Canyon trail. Follow the South Canyon trail down through the Redwall and to the river. Route-finding is required at the junction with the South Canyon trail, but the views are great. Folks who don't want to hike can float the boats down to meet you.

Like I said, so many options and so little time... Have a Great trip, yours, Tom


----------



## MightyKnight (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you all for the advice, there are definitely some hikes that I want to include on our trip! Tom we will be launching on Sept 25 so a fall trip. Also if anyone has good layover suggestions that would be great to.


----------



## GCHiker4887 (Feb 10, 2014)

You should really pick up Tom's "Day Hikes From the River" (shameless plug, I know!). There are really an infinite amount of hikes. Pretty much every stop has a side canyon to hike up. Are you considering any Technical Canyoneering?

A few I have not seen mentioned as well:
1. Carbon to Lava 'loop' hike. Best done with a boat shuttle similar to Tapeats/Deer Creek.
2. If you camp at Cardenas, the hike up to Hilltop Ruin is a good one.
3. Vishnu - Go over the Schist Fin into the drainage and go up as far as you are comfortable.
4. Lots of hike variation in Nankoweap. Up Nanko Creek, over the BUtte Fault and down Kwagunt is a great hike. Long day though.... Can be done with a boat shuttle.
5. Fern Glen
6. National
7. Tuckup is nice. It is a LONG way to the Conglomerate Arch though!
8. Stone Creek and the upper waterfalls
9. Trinity
10. Everything Tom says about Bass (Shinumo) area. You could spend weeks here....
11. Tabernacle
12. Lots of cool hikes could be done up Escalante, 75-mile or Papago Canyons.

If you are considering some technical stuff, there is a whole other list for that...

Have a GReat Trip!


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks GC Hiker for that plug and the Great list! That should keep folks busy for a trip or ten! :>)

I often wonder if we have made it clear enough that the Martin Whitis GC River Guide is supposed to be used with the Day Hikes book....

So much to do and so little time to do it... Yours, tom


----------



## MightyKnight (Jun 19, 2012)

The guide that I have been using to plan is the guide to the colorado river in the grand canyon (Thank you Tom Martin) and ordered Day hikes from the river a few days ago and am awaiting arrival. I must be on the right step if these are the reference guides that I am getting and are the same ones that are being referred to me by the buzz community. What an awesome boating community that we have and a great resource Mountain Buzz is.


----------

